# Need help 10 month old golden retriever



## ~Zanders~Mom~ (Jul 24, 2013)

Can anyone around Brantford ON. Help rehome a male 10 month old golden retriever? He has all shots except rabies, is very healthy, not fixed, I'd take him if I had room. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

First find out if he came from a reputable breeder, if so the owner should call the breeder and return him to the them so they can find him a new home. 

If the breeder is not one that will take care of the dog, please check with the Golden rescue groups in the state and I am sure one of them will be happy to take him and find him a new home. You can find the list of Golden rescues on this website, the Canada rescue groups are listed there as well as US.

National Rescue Committee of the Golden Retriever Club of America


----------



## gldnboys (Mar 15, 2012)

I agree - definitely check about the breeder first, in case they will take him back.

If not, you can contact the local Golden rescue group at:

Golden Rescue :: Home

Good luck!

-Anne


----------

